# Sticky  Removing AMD type heatsink fan



## crjdriver

If you are having a problem removing the heatsink fan/cooler, stop and read this before damaging something.

The seems to be more of a problem on the AMD side than the intel side however you can still have an intel cooler stuck to the processor.

If the cooler will not come OFF with a gentle twist then do the following.

1 System OFF, release the cam lock then the spring clips OR screws if this is the newer type. Be sure to have the fan lead plugged into the cpu fan header

2 Pw ON the system for at least 2min

3 Shutdown. Now give the cooler a gentle back and forth twist. It should lift right off. Do not pull hard in an upward direction; you will break one or more processors pins rendering the cpu junk.

4 Now that the cooler is OFF, release the lever and remove your processor. If you were doing this task simply to replace the thermal compound, there is no need to remove the processor. Clean the top of the processor with either 99% or 91% alcohol. If you are reusing the old cooler, clean that as well. I use coffee filters moistened with alcohol to do the cleaning.

When all parts are clean and dry, apply the new thermal compound IAW [in accordance with] the compound mfg's instructions. If you are replacing the cooler, the new one may or may not come with thermal pad already applied. If not, be sure and use a quality thermal compound. I use and recommend either Arctic Silver or the coolermaster thermal compound. Both of those work well and do not seem to dry out like the factory thermal pad.


----------

